
A new survey explains one big reason there are so few women in technology - fweespeech
http://www.vox.com/2016/1/17/10781366/women-technology-sexual-harassment
======
brudgers
Survey homepage:
[http://elephantinthevalley.com/](http://elephantinthevalley.com/)

------
Afton
This is great. I wonder how these statistics differ from other workplaces?

------
ebfe
An article telling men to be less aggressive considers telling someone they're
too aggressive to be a form of sexism.

~~~
Afton
Neither the article nor the survey "tells men to be less aggressive". If you
have substantive criticism of the survey, you should produce it, not make a
straw-man.

